# American family looking towards NZ



## cdljep

Hello all. My husband, our 3 children (15,11,10) and I are looking at a move to Wellington next year. This is something we've talked about for fifteen years and like most people who get this far, we've done extensive research. I have tried to do my research without rose colored glasses, as no place is perfect. 

My main concern is the rumors of severe racism towards Americans and most importantly, extreme bullying at school. We live in a relatively safe area in the US and none of my children have ever experienced physical violence. The thought of moving them across the world for a better life, only to have them beat on is very upsetting. 

Unfortunately, most people I've come across on different forums have no children, very young children or grown children. Any input that can be given on these issues would be truly appreciate. Good or bad. Thank You!


----------



## topcat83

cdljep said:


> Hello all. My husband, our 3 children (15,11,10) and I are looking at a move to Wellington next year. This is something we've talked about for fifteen years and like most people who get this far, we've done extensive research. I have tried to do my research without rose colored glasses, as no place is perfect.
> 
> My main concern is the rumors of severe racism towards Americans and most importantly, extreme bullying at school. We live in a relatively safe area in the US and none of my children have ever experienced physical violence. The thought of moving them across the world for a better life, only to have them beat on is very upsetting.
> 
> Unfortunately, most people I've come across on different forums have no children, very young children or grown children. Any input that can be given on these issues would be truly appreciate. Good or bad. Thank You!


Hi there - and welcome to the Forum.

You know, I'd love to know how these rumours start. If any Americans out there really have encountered racism & bullying, then please tell us more.

From what I've seen, most New Zealanders don't agree with America's (or should I say America's governments) policies, but I think that is a very different thing to racism; most of the Americans I've met over here don't agree with them either! 

You will be accepted as you are found. The cities of Auckland and Wellington in particular are very multicultural. Some of the smaller more way out of town places might be a bit more parochial, and it will take longer to become accepted - but probably an out-of-town Kiwi would have the same problem! (I'm sure you know the type of places - every country has them )

Our impression is that more US citizens are emigrating here than they were five years ago. In fact, we showed our house to family from Texas today (we're moving soon - just an hour out of Auckland - semi-retirement) and they were loving life here.


----------



## anski

Hi & welcome.

I have to agree with Top Cat. I have never experienced any resentment towards Americans. We are friends with an American couple (they have been in New Zealand 40 years, we also have several other American friends who have lived in NZ a shorter time but all are happy & have no plans to leave NZ.

As far as bullying at school well I suppose this depends on where you choose to live, but I can speak with authority of the school in my local area of Auckland & it certainly was not the case.

It seems that statements which show New Zealand in a negative light are more bandied about than the opposite.

I can only say that I as an Australian chose to live in New Zealand instead of Australia. Yes I am currently overseas & have been for the past 2 years but come September I am moving back & looking forward to it.


----------



## cdljep

Thank you so much for the comments! I was reading the _[deleted]_ forums. Honestly it was the first I had heard of it (besides the occasional American comment being made, which honestly I would expect). One poster had said that her entire family was basically ran out of the country and that her children were beaten relentlessly on more than one occasion. I don't believe she stated where she was living at the time. I understand that people go there mainly to vent, but this post and others really disturbed me. I wanted to voice these concerns elsewhere in the hopes I would get responses from those less jaded. 


Obviously NZ isn't for everyone, as we say in the US "different strokes for different folks". If things of that nature were rampant, I'm not sure it would be for anyone!

I would really love someone in or commuting into Welly, with school age children, to respond.

@topcat, I'm very familiar with the small town "good ol' boy" syndrome. You are very right that there are people with that mentality everywhere!


----------



## kiwigser

cdljep said:


> Thank you so much for the comments! I was reading the _[deleted]_ forums. Honestly it was the first I had heard of it (besides the occasional American comment being made, which honestly I would expect). One poster had said that her entire family was basically ran out of the country and that her children were beaten relentlessly on more than one occasion. I don't believe she stated where she was living at the time. I understand that people go there mainly to vent, but this post and others really disturbed me. I wanted to voice these concerns elsewhere in the hopes I would get responses from those less jaded.
> 
> 
> Obviously NZ isn't for everyone, as we say in the US "different strokes for different folks". If things of that nature were rampant, I'm not sure it would be for anyone!
> 
> I would really love someone in or commuting into Welly, with school age children, to respond.
> 
> @topcat, I'm very familiar with the small town "good ol' boy" syndrome. You are very right that there are people with that mentality everywhere!


_[deleted] _was set up to make money, it started with a lot of hype, but seems to get a small membership,


----------



## topcat83

Sorry peoples - I had to edit your posts to take out the name of another forum. Sauce for the goose, and all that


----------



## Darla.R

cdljep said:


> Thank you so much for the comments! I was reading the _[deleted]_ forums. Honestly it was the first I had heard of it (besides the occasional American comment being made, which honestly I would expect). One poster had said that her entire family was basically ran out of the country and that her children were beaten relentlessly on more than one occasion. I don't believe she stated where she was living at the time. I understand that people go there mainly to vent, but this post and others really disturbed me. I wanted to voice these concerns elsewhere in the hopes I would get responses from those less jaded.
> 
> 
> Obviously NZ isn't for everyone, as we say in the US "different strokes for different folks". If things of that nature were rampant, I'm not sure it would be for anyone!
> 
> I would really love someone in or commuting into Welly, with school age children, to respond.
> 
> @topcat, I'm very familiar with the small town "good ol' boy" syndrome. You are very right that there are people with that mentality everywhere!


hi cdljep, I think you're going to experience extremes of opinion on different sites depending on what their agendas are. Some are more extreme than others.

It's important for you to realise that all opinions are valid only to the people who write about them and that New Zealand is a country of great contrasts. You could live in a variety of locations and have a different positive, negative and indifferent experience of being an American in each one of them.

I was just reading your (unedited) posts on another forum and I hope that between all of the websites you're using for research you'll be able to get a feeling for what New Zealand is like for other Americans.

May I suggest that you also look at some of the NZ immigration news groups? google and you're sure to find them.


----------



## dawnclaremaddox

cdljep said:


> Thank you so much for the comments! I was reading the _[deleted]_ forums. Honestly it was the first I had heard of it (besides the occasional American comment being made, which honestly I would expect). One poster had said that her entire family was basically ran out of the country and that her children were beaten relentlessly on more than one occasion. I don't believe she stated where she was living at the time. I understand that people go there mainly to vent, but this post and others really disturbed me. I wanted to voice these concerns elsewhere in the hopes I would get responses from those less jaded.
> 
> 
> Obviously NZ isn't for everyone, as we say in the US "different strokes for different folks". If things of that nature were rampant, I'm not sure it would be for anyone!
> 
> I would really love someone in or commuting into Welly, with school age children, to respond.
> 
> @topcat, I'm very familiar with the small town "good ol' boy" syndrome. You are very right that there are people with that mentality everywhere!


Hi there, Our children are grown up, but I must say that after 17 years of being in the house that we live at the moment, in the community that we are supposed to belong to, we have never really fitted and the neighbours have made our life none too easy. When we went to visit NZ, meeting the people and seeing their lovely country, we were made most welcome, it felt like homeand home is where the heart is, something I can say I have never really felt about life here in the UK.


----------



## Kiwiwannabe

We are much in your boat, cdljep. We got our pr in January and I've been to that same scary forum. I have the same fear of bullies as you though my kids are a bit older (16,12). I called the NZ schools to quiz them about a number of things including bullies and they were INCREDIBLY helpful. We also have friends in NZ who have never seen a bully problem with there 4 kids. Mind you, they live in the Grammar Zone. But perhaps like here, the problem maybe more pronounced in underprivileged schools.


----------



## ny2nz

Hello cdljep! We are just starting the process of heavily researching a family move from the US to NZ. Good luck to you and your family, and please keep us posted on how you make out!


----------

